# Smoke on Rogue Wild and Scenic



## ScottM (Jun 24, 2010)

Oregon Smoke Information is a good resource and you'll see heavy smoke in Galice and the surrounding area, but further out west looks pretty decent. 

I would *guess* that once your past Horseshoe bend or so, things will start clearing up, but I have no first hand knowledge of that, so take it fwiw.

The good news is that all the boat ramps from hellgate on down just re-opened.


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

I just got off the Rogue yesterday. When I put on on Monday, Grave Creek to Wildcat was blue skies and clear. At wildcat no more blue sky. The smoke was thick to the extent that you couldn"t see the mountain ridges, however it wasn't as bad down on the river. Some places were better than others. It was pretty hazy when we got to Missouri Bar, but cleared up quite a bit in the evening when the wind picked up. We were able to see the stars at night. I talked to someone who spent that night at Battle bar and they said they were socked in by smoke that evening. The next day it got a bit hazy but not near as bad as the day before. When we headed down from there, the smoke wasn't bad at all until we got to Tacoma. It got pretty hazy there. It also cleared when the wind picked up in the evening.The next day at Tacoma it got hazy again. From what the rangers said, the smoke changes from day to day right now. Hopefully they will get a handle on these fires and the smoke won"t be an issue anymore. Right now, I"d say, if you are smoke sensitive, this might not be a good time for you to hit the Rogue. I don"t know how it will be in a week or so. It wasn't this bad two weeks ago when I went down. I"ve got another trip planned for later this month and am hopping it"s better by then as it was too heavy for some of the people I have planned to go whith this next time.


----------

